# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Изменение номера счета в печатной форме документа

## учусь

Через конфигуратор в таблице документа Приходный ордер меняю счет дебета на 50.2      ?(Валютный=2,"50.11","50.2") но при формировании печатной формы в работе все равно ставит 50.1. хотя проводки формирует Дт 50.2. Что еще мне поправить в конфигурации?

----------

